# Is the Australian economy changing shape?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the last decade or so the Australian economy has been dominated by natural resources, and in particular mining companies, which have been behind the ongoing growth. We are seeing the introduction of multibillion dollar mining, oil and gas projects which have assisted in pushing the Australian economy forward and bringing unemployment down to record [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is the Australian economy changing shape?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

